# What are your chances of surviving the Zombie Apocalypse?



## Makalakumu (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.justsayhi.com/bb/zombie

Yeah, I'm lookin' at 95%.  *I* am Legend.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 17, 2007)

Only 51%.  Brains.  Brains.  BRAINS!


----------



## grydth (Dec 17, 2007)

60% only?  Not enough value for my shooting skills says I.

This zombie apocalypse thing....... is it sci-fi like Legend/World War Z, or .....is it the coming Democratic sweep of the 2008 elections?


----------



## KeeblerElf (Dec 17, 2007)

50% chance! I'm doomed...


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 17, 2007)

KeeblerElf said:


> 50% chance! I'm doomed...


 
Naw, just start flipping coins!  You've got a great chance!


----------



## tellner (Dec 17, 2007)

80%. I need more cardio work.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 17, 2007)

KeeblerElf said:


> 50% chance! I'm doomed...


 Well it'd be a comfort to know that you'd be first to go... I ended up with a 55% chance of survival... mainly because I don't have a gun... but I'd be damned sure to get one... 

But of course I could always get one of these... :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 17, 2007)

72% - need more cardio and more non-perishables.


----------



## LuzRD (Dec 17, 2007)

81%
 id initially try and help you all, but ultimately id look out for myself :boing1: :boing1: :boing1:


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 18, 2007)

Not too shabby...  Maybe my chances go up if I select the hospital instead of the mall.  

88%


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 18, 2007)

41% ... 

I have learned about myself, that a Zombie Apocolypse is the only reason I would visit a Walmart ... my thoughts being that they got weapons there.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 18, 2007)

Keep in mind:  in the case of a zombie apocalypse, you are just as edible to the human survivors as you are to the zombies.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 18, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> 41% ...
> 
> I have learned about myself, that a Zombie Apocolypse is the only reason I would visit a Walmart ... my thoughts being that they got weapons there.


 
And really fat customers to hide behind and to distract the zombies from you, you'll have to reload sometime.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 18, 2007)

86%, ah the advantages of living in the boonies and being well armed.

So can zombies freeze?  They don't have any body warmth, so I'm thinking they will just freeze solid in our winter months with daytime highs of 17 degrees (F).


----------



## tellner (Dec 18, 2007)

About those "non-perishables"...

I wonder if Zombie is good to eat?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 18, 2007)

tellner said:


> About those "non-perishables"...
> 
> I wonder if Zombie is good to eat?


I *think* ... if you consume zombie flesh you either become a Zombie or a ghoul (ghoul, I think).  But if you consume unaltered human flesh you become a cannibal ... unless you're dead, in which case that would make you a ghoul.

Nevertheless, zombie flesh would be skanky and gross ... unlike the tartar condition of human freshly killed.


----------



## tellner (Dec 18, 2007)

Drat. Well. Hmm. So much for that idea.

Well, adapt or end up as food. What are the pros and cons of being a ghoul? Do you get to keep your human intelligence? Do zombies take you off the menu?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 18, 2007)

tellner said:


> Drat. Well. Hmm. So much for that idea.
> 
> Well, adapt or end up as food. What are the pros and cons of being a ghoul? Do you get to keep your human intelligence? Do zombies take you off the menu?


I think you're undead as a ghoul, though zombies can still destroy you.  And no, I don't think you get to keep your human intelligence, though I think you don't rot like zombies do.

Although, there appears to be several interpretations as to exactly what a ghoul is.


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 18, 2007)

79 % ... hmmm


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 18, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I *think* ... if you consume zombie flesh you either become a Zombie or a ghoul (ghoul, I think).  But if you consume unaltered human flesh you become a cannibal ... unless you're dead, in which case that would make you a ghoul.
> 
> Nevertheless, zombie flesh would be skanky and gross ... unlike the tartar condition of human freshly killed.


No movie has yet to show what would happen to a Zombie if not destroyed... in one horrific movie one female zombie which was cut in half and then tied down to an autopsy table (anyone know that one?-- I forget the name) with her spinal column wiggling back and forth was able to speak and answer questions... she was asked why they desired brains... she croaked back ..."_to kill the pain... the pain of being dead... I can feel myself rotting..." _
Obviously one of those scenes that kinda sticks with you after watching it. But she/it could've been classified as a ghoul but for the fact she's already dead... I think ghouls are living beings that have mutated to something below human-ness. 

On the history channel there have been shows about cannibalism and several times they've had doctors talking about the nutritional value of human flesh and how if one is starving that it would be better to eat human flesh over a regular meal because of the nutritional elements needed by the starving person are already in the flesh and thus doesn't need to be processed as much. 

But to eat zombie... the rotting flesh... well imagine yourself on fear factor and having to eat something that's been found in the back of the (unplugged) fridge that'd been put there six months ago. 
Uhh, no thank you from this end of the table.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 18, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> No movie has yet to show what would happen to a Zombie if not destroyed... in one horrific movie one female zombie which was cut in half and then tied down to an autopsy table (anyone know that one?-- I forget the name) with her spinal column wiggling back and forth was able to speak and answer questions... she was asked why they desired brains... she croaked back ..."_to kill the pain... the pain of being dead... I can feel myself rotting..." _
> Obviously one of those scenes that kinda sticks with you after watching it. But she/it could've been classified as a ghoul but for the fact she's already dead... I think ghouls are living beings that have mutated to something below human-ness.


 
Return of the Living Dead, a classic!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 18, 2007)

tellner said:


> Drat. Well. Hmm. So much for that idea.
> 
> Well, adapt or end up as food. What are the pros and cons of being a ghoul? Do you get to keep your human intelligence? Do zombies take you off the menu?


 
All depends what kind of ghoul you are talking about.  The Ghul of Arabian myth is basically a slavering flesh-eating beast.  The classic ghoul pretty much follows the same pattern with the addition of being undead.  

Now a lovecraftian ghoul is something else again.  You become one by subsisting on human flesh. Your flesh becomes rubbery, you get cloven hoofed feet, and you tend to titter.  The tittering would suggest a loss of intelligence.  You do get access to the Dreamlands but will still be attacked by zombies unfortunately.

Check out a Lovecraft short story called "The Outsider".


----------



## tellner (Dec 18, 2007)

I've always thought I had it in me to be a model. If it has to be Pickman's, so be it


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 18, 2007)

*78%*


That quiz was kinda screwed up, though, since when I think "find my loved ones", this means go to my house or either of the two sets of grandparent's houses, all of which are full of food and guns and relatively well constructed.
So I flee to the living loved ones. 
Zombie loved ones get ventilated.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Dec 19, 2007)

35%-- I'm SOL, aren't I? Can one of you protect me?


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 19, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> 35%-- I'm SOL, aren't I? Can one of you protect me?


 
As long as you don't turn against us!  

It seems that in all of those "Living Dead" movies, the bigger problem wasn't the zombies; it was the feuding amongst the humans, that did more damage.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry, but if I'm not saving the fam-damily, I'm not saving you ... unless you're a really good shot ... well, nah.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 19, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> 35%-- I'm SOL, aren't I? Can one of you protect me?


 
Sure, there will always be a need for bai.... er, helping hands.


----------



## tellner (Dec 19, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> 35%-- I'm SOL, aren't I? Can one of you protect me?



Of course! By the way, how much do you weigh? Fat-to-lean ratio? Any dietary habits or medications that will leave an off taste? Ever hear of the Donner Party?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 19, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Sure, there will always be a need for bai.... er, helping hands.


Not much meat on the hands ... I hear they're good to chew on, tho.


tellner said:


> Of course! By the way, how much do you weigh? Fat-to-lean ratio? Any dietary habits or medications that will leave an off taste? Ever hear of the Donner Party?


Save some for the rest of us ... and for zombie bait.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 19, 2007)

73% chance, i need more cardio

Im kind of like a dwarf...a natural sprinter, dangerous over short distances

B


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Dec 19, 2007)

OK, What are the chances of me getting turned into a zombie? I need to know--it's my life on the line here, after all. And, what benefits do I get out of being bait? Besides protection. Do I get a kitty?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 19, 2007)

89%.

**BOOM** *shuckshuck*---"Say hi to Disco for me".


----------



## Blindside (Dec 19, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> 89%.
> 
> **BOOM** *shuckshuck*---"Say hi to Disco for me".


 
Are you running slugs or double ought?


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 19, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> As long as you don't turn against us!
> 
> It seems that in all of those "Living Dead" movies, the bigger problem wasn't the zombies; it was the feuding amongst the humans, that did more damage.



Man, that's so true.


----------



## thardey (Dec 21, 2007)

63%

I'm flat-footed and have a little bit of stubborn "hero" streak in me. But I am a good shot!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 21, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Are you running slugs or double ought?


 
Yes. :EG:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 21, 2007)

77%.  Cause I can't run for ****.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 22, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well it'd be a comfort to know that you'd be first to go... I ended up with a 55% chance of survival... mainly because I don't have a gun... but I'd be damned sure to get one...
> 
> But of course I could always get one of these... :uhyeah:


 
Haha, Caver, my friend has somthing EXACTLY like that in her livingroom on the wall, except it has a baseball bat with nails in it.  I think her Ex Husband had it made for her for Xmas one year when they were still together.

I got a 73% by the way.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> 72% - need more cardio and more non-perishables.



I got 79% and I agree with this. I also know I did nto get full points when I said I would try to see if I could help others with me before I looked out for myself.


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 22, 2007)

Rats! Only 31% chance! My loyalty to my friends and family are slowing me down!  

Robyn :waah:


----------

